# New to this forum, new to classical and trying to expand my tastes



## Conrad (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello a newby here. 

I'm fairly new to classical music though I have always had some interest. I've always enjoyed listening to classical music when others had it on (like my grandparents ect) but never listened to it by myself. I grew up listening to soft rock power ballads and 90's punk. Some people might be shuddering but there is some good music to come from the 80's and 90's in both rock and pop genres, but i digress. My love for classical music started abut 5 years ago when I purchased the Metalica S&M album recored with the san francisco symphony orchestra. It was the best rock i'd ever heard. It was dramatic and powerful and is still one of my favorite albums. When my son was born I purchased a masters of classical box set containg beethoven, Mozart, tchaikovsky and others alike. I played it to him every night as he slept. I enjoyed listening to although none of the music really excited me. I am a huge star wars fan and collect as much as I can afford in the way of star wars collectables. So when a john williams star wars box set came up on ebay I could resist. after listening over and over to john williams i decided to look into composers from some of the other movies I like. Now I'm obsessed and cant stop listening to Hans Zimmer, Steve Jablonsky, John Murphy and James Newton Howard. 

This is my current play list:

Arrival To Earth	5:29	Transformers	Score (by Steve Jablonsky)	
There Is No Plan	5:29	Steve Jablonsky	Transformers: Dark of the Moon /Score/	Soundtrack 
Time	4:36	Hans Zimmer	Inception (Music From The Motion Picture)	
Death Is The Road To Awe	8:26	The Fountain	Soundtrack 
Sunshine (Adagio In D Minor)	4:29	John Murphy	Sunshine
A Dark Knight	16:15	Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard	The Dark Knight	Soundtrack 
Like a Dog Chasing Cars	3:47	Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard	The Dark Knight	
Introduce A Little Anarchy	3:43	James Newton Howard & Hans Zimmer	The Dark Knight
Molossus	4:49	Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard	Batman Begins	
Dream Within A Dream	5:04	Hans Zimmer	Inception	Soundtrack 
Gortoz a ran	5:53	Dave Srock 
Conquest Of Paradise	4:42	Vangelis	1492 
Into The Fray	1:50	Marc Streitenfeld	The Grey	Soundtracks 

What I would like to know is, given the above play list, what other artists, composers or soundtracks might you think I would be interested in? As I don't know much about music I don't know if my taste falls into a certain category so I don't know what to search for when buying albums ect. Any help/advice is appreciated thanks.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I will get here first, before a certain member not known for his fondness of composers such as John Williams and Howard Shore, and say that your tastes appear to be more 'soundtrack' than what is, strictly speaking, 'classical'. Actually, we have had many debates about that distinction recently. Anyway, the classification is immaterial. It probably means you will be more interested in Romantic, or Romantic-inspired, music. Here are a few recommendations with Youtube links:

Holst's _The Planets_: Mars, Jupiter
Dvorak's _New World Symphony_ (no. 9): Mov 2, Mov 4
A lot of Tchaikovsky and Beethoven, but you will already have those in your box set. I probably don't need to tell you Beethoven's 5th, 7th, 9th etc. Mozart's 40th, Tchaikovsky's 1812 etc. but here's a link to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto.

Film composers were strongly inspired by this sort of music. In fact, in Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto there is a theme which is almost exactly the same as the love theme from the original Star Wars series. Wagner is another obvious one: Ride of the Valkyries. There are some less obvious examples you might enjoy:

Haydn's Sturm und Drang period. People here will know this is an especial love of mine, but Sturm und Drang was essentially a Romantic aesthetic. Here is the 4th movement from Haydn's 44th symphony, and the beautiful 3rd movement.

One thing to remember about classical music is that it gets better and better on re-listening. Sometimes pieces of music that you used to think were dreadful or at least unremarkable can suddenly jump to being one of your favourites. It greatly helps to keep an open mind towards pieces that may not immediately strike you and keep listening every now and again: to have a curiosity and desire to delve further. Even on re-listening to your favourites you can sometimes hear things, a new and greater depth and power, that you never heard before. That is why I like classical so much.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 1, 2013)

Very much appreciated, Thank you


----------



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Go to YouTube, and enter the search phrase "Mozart". You will see suggested videos for Haydn, Beethoven, and others. If you like a video, keep it as a favorite. The performance makes a huge difference in whether you like a piece. If you don't like a particular performance, try another.

An extra: Listen to Della Reese's "Don't You Know" and Puccini's "Muzetta's Waltz".


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

That should be your cup of tea, I imagine. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Dvorak's Last 3 Symphonies (Symphonies 7, 8, and 9) might be of interest to you. And Sibelius Complete Symphonies as well. Try those out. All easy to search on youtube.com and bought on amazon.com.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I strongly suggest John Powell and his Bourne Trilogy soundtracks, an excellent mixture of symphonic and electronic music, very emotional, and can be very intense.

A taste:





I'm a big fan of Soundtracks, particularly Howard Shore (Lord of the Rings), John Powell (Bourne trilogy), and the soundtracks from numerous other movies, whatever I can find, new movies like Pride & Prejudice, the King's Speech, Anna Karenina, etc. They are on the verge of being pure classical-styled soundtracks, which would make for a great gateway to other composers as suggested above.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking at the list you have given in your initial post, I would strongly suggest you listen to some Wagner - particularly 'The Ring'. But don't jump straight into any of the individual operas, instead try one of the symphonic arrangements. The ones I know of are 'The Ring - An Orchestral Adventure' arranged by Henk de Vlieger and available on the Chandos label; 'Der Symphonische Ring' arranged by Friedmann Dreßler and available on Acousence Classics; and finally 'The Ring Without Words' arranged by conductor Lorin Maazel and available on Telarc. This video is the latter arrangement - have fun.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe you want to check out some stravinsky? perhaps the rite of spring!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Check it all out, you might end up liking it better than soundtracks.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Check out the _Alpine Symphony _by Richard Strauss. It is a musical depiction of a day in the mountains, and it sounds quite "cinematographic".


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

If you like movie soundtracks, John Williams in particular, try these classical pieces:

Holst - The Planets
Borodin - Polovetsian Dances
Debussy - Children's Corner or Piano Preludes. Both were originally written for piano but you might prefer orchestrated versions (there are some good ones out there -- you could try searching for Caplet's arrangements)
Copland - Appalachian Spring
Mozart - Requiem
Beethoven - "Pathetique" Sonata for piano, op. 13 (there are three movements). This one you really have to enjoy on piano.
Violin concertos by Mendelssohn or Tchaikovsky
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings or Swan Lake act 2

A lot of movie soundtrack composers were inspired by these composers to begin with, so you'll hear similarities.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ignore everybody else and listen to this


----------



## Conrad (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. It is going to take me some time to get through them all.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, if you start with the Mahler then that will indeed be true.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Check out the _Alpine Symphony _by Richard Strauss. It is a musical depiction of a day in the mountains, and it sounds quite "cinematographic".


Great suggestion. What an awesome work.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 1, 2013)

Over my limit, internet has been slowed to 128kbps wont be listening to anything for the next five days lol


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Try a Bartok sonata.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The range of classical you might like is enormous, covering many classical eras and styles.

One of the most remarkable abilities of many film score composers is that they can write convincingly in an array of styles and genres, so from those scores you have anything from early baroque to the most immediate of contemporary classical styles, with, in a way a tradition standard set by Erich Wolfang Korngold, a late romantic style. (Korngold was an immigrant refugee, a child prodigy, and a true classical career composer whose style was 'late romantic.' Arriving in the States with his skills only, he went to Hollywood, where work was immediately available. In a way, 'Classical music' is the traditional foundation of 'the Hollywood film score' sound.

I'm being lazy, and refer you to a list of links I provided someone with a similar background and a similar ask.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index;_ylt=Aly0IT1A1wOncr2xPcTRST_ty6IX;_ylv=3?qid=20121221171341AAQeFJP

My screen name is the same here as there. In that other thread are other good suggestions.

Once checked, feel free to inquire of me directly -- about a piece, or a piece almost like what you would like to hear, and I will be happy to direct you more in that direction to other repertoire.

One word, and as a matter of fact: 
You are used to a very short listen, of those many are made up of very brief episodes all mixed in one short track. Much of classical takes as long to get through its intro, and that is one movement of three or more movements.

You might first listen, then, to just a single movement, but know, please, those three or more movement works are somewhat analogous to, say, a three or four act play -- the entire 'dialogue' of all four movements in context making the overall sense. Having said that, the single movements stand on their own quite well.

Repeated listening is paramount for truly deciding if something is quite 'your cuppa' or not. Of course first impressions are often correct, and immediately liking something is not 'shallow.'

Check the links, give them a listen, and see what takes or interests you. "It is all good," the rest, a matter of your personal taste, and 'where that is now.'


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

10th movement of Messiaen's Turangalila-Symphonie


----------



## Conrad (Jan 1, 2013)

I have had a chance to listen to most of the suggestions now. Some in full, others I listened to in sections. So far my favorite is "Holst's The Planets: Mars", thank you Ramako for suggesting that one. But I still haven't found anything that I feel is as good as this: 



 (Steve Jablonksy Arrival to earth) or anything else in my play list so far. I think it may be due to do the time count of most of the scores. I used to play the drums when I was younger and new the correct terminology but I have forgot all that now. Arrival to earth seams slower, smoother rhythmic. For lack of a better description I found most other scores to fast if that males sense. I know I prefer the cello to the violin and find most violin based scores to high pitch. I'm not saying that everyones suggestions were bad music, just nothing made the hairs on the back of neck stand up like they do for Hans Zimmer with "Time". I know I could just keep listening to the above mentioned and various movie scores but I was hoping to find something a little more authentic (for lack of a better word). I understand its just a matter of listening and listening to as much as I can until stumble across something inspirational to me. However If anyone has any further suggestions I would love to hear them and I am thankful to anyone who put their time in already with a suggestion.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds like you didn't listen to the Janacek.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

If you don't like this, I'm afraid that you may hate music without knowing it.


----------



## TheVioletKing (Jan 9, 2013)

One word: Shostakovich


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Conrad said:


> I have had a chance to listen to most of the suggestions now. Some in full, others I listened to in sections. So far my favorite is "Holst's The Planets: Mars", thank you Ramako for suggesting that one. But I still haven't found anything that I feel is as good as this:
> 
> 
> 
> (Steve Jablonksy Arrival to earth) or anything else in my play list so far. I think it may be due to do the time count of most of the scores. I used to play the drums when I was younger and new the correct terminology but I have forgot all that now. Arrival to earth seams slower, smoother rhythmic. For lack of a better description I found most other scores to fast if that males sense. I know I prefer the cello to the violin and find most violin based scores to high pitch. I'm not saying that everyones suggestions were bad music, just nothing made the hairs on the back of neck stand up like they do for Hans Zimmer with "Time". I know I could just keep listening to the above mentioned and various movie scores but I was hoping to find something a little more authentic (for lack of a better word). I understand its just a matter of listening and listening to as much as I can until stumble across something inspirational to me. However If anyone has any further suggestions I would love to hear them and I am thankful to anyone who put their time in already with a suggestion.


Have you tried Orff's Carmina Burana? I know you're already familiar with the famous bits, but you might like the work in its entirety as well.

I also suspect you might like Brahms' first symphony and first piano concerto. Just guessing! Worth a shot.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

By the way, another thing you might do is stick more closely to soundtracks. Nothing wrong with that. If you get into the music of Korngold and Rota, you're getting close to classical and you'll slide in eventually... 

This puts me in mind of Kilar, whose music I'd bet you'll enjoy. Did the soundtrack to Dracula, and as far as I know, the music was entirely typical for him!


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

This, perhaps?


----------



## Faell (Jan 5, 2013)

My suggestions:

*Baroque repertoire*
- _Orfeo et Euredice_, C. Monteverdi

- _Das Wohltemperierte Klavier teil 1 und 2_, J.S. Bach
- _Brandenburg Concerti_, J.S. Bach
- _Mass in b_, J.S. Bach
- ... (almost the wole repertoire of J.S. Bach)

- _Concerti Grossi, opus 6_, G.F. Handel
- Oratorio of Handel

-...

*Classical repertoire*
- _Symphony no. 45 in fis_ (also known as _Farewell-Symphony_), J. Haydn
- _Symphony no. 104 in D Major,_ (also known as _London_), J. Haydn
- _The Creation_, J. Haydn

- _Sonata no. 5 in G, KV283_, W.A. Mozart
- _Symphony no. 40 in g, KV550_, W.A. Mozart
- _Piano Concerto No. 20 in d, KV466_, W.A. Mozart
- _Le Nozze di Figaro, KV492_, W.A. Mozart
- _Don Giovanni, KV527_, W.A. Mozart
- _Die Zauberflöte, KV620_, W.A. Mozart
- _Requiem in d, K626_, W.A. Mozart
- _Symphony no. 41 in C, KV 551_ (also known as _Jupiter-Symphony_), W.A. Mozart

- _Sonata no. 1 in f, Opus 2_, L.v. Beethoven
- _Sonata no. 2 in A, Opus 2_, L.v. Beethoven
- _Sonata no. 3 in C, Opus 2_, L.v. Beethoven
- _Sonata in Es, Opus 7_, L.v. Beethoven
- _Sonata no. 1 in c, Opus 10_, L.v. Beethoven
- _Sonata no. 2 in F, Opus 10_, L.v. Beethoven
- _Sonata no. 3 in D, Opus 10_, L.v. Beethoven
- _String Quartet no. 16 in f, Opus 135_, L.v. Beethoven
- _Symphony No. 5 in c, Opus 67_, L.v. Beethoven
- _Symphony No. 6 in F, Opus 68_, (also known as _Pastorale_), L.v. Beethoven
- _Symphony No. 9 in d, Opus 125_, (also known as the _Choral-Symphony_), L.v. Beethoven

- _Quintett für 2 Violinen, Viola und 2 Violoncelli in C-dur, D.956_, F. Schubert
- _Piano Sonata no. 21, D.960_, F. Schubert
- _Symphony no. 8 in b, D.759_, (also known as the _Unfinished Symphony_), F. Schubert
- _Symphony no. 9 in C, D.944_, (also known as _The Great_), F. Schubert

-...

If you want I can make a list for the romantic and modern era. Just ask


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

TheVioletKing said:


> One word: Shostakovich


Shostakovich would be worthwhile, but listen to one movement at a time. It might be a better introduction for you.


----------



## TheVioletKing (Jan 9, 2013)

On the one movement at a time suggestion, the ones I would recommend the 2nd movement of the 1st Symphony, the 3rd movement of the 4th Symphony, the 2nd and 4th movements of the 5th Symphony, all the movements of the 7th Symphony (my personal favorite), all the movements of the 10th Symphony (my second favorite), the 1st movement of the 12th symphony, and from there you decide.

You can try to listen to all of these at individual times, but it should be noted that in some of these works, there are overarching themes within the movements.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone, again its gonna take me some time to get through this lot


----------

